# Check Brake Pads light



## VEEdubMudd (Aug 30, 2002)

The "Check Brake Pads" light came on in my passat last week, indicating that my pads needed to be checked. The car has almost 25,000 miles, so i just went on and replaced the front pads. Once i removed the wheels, the brake pads seemed to be in good shape, but i replaced them anyway. now the light comes on intermittently, and i cant figure out why......Any ideas? Has anyone else experienced this problem?? I have had previous problems with warning lights coming on for no reason.
Much Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (VEEdubMudd)*

According to some source that I forget now, the pad sensor is basicaly two wire ends inside a chamber filled with some type of conductive powder. When the pads wear far enough, the chamber 'opens' and the powder falls out, breaks the contact, and the light comes on. I haven't experimented far enough on my own, but I imagine that there would be a hole in the pad somewhere if they were actually warn far enough. I didn't see a hole on my pads, but I replaced them before the light came on.
But, because it's coming on intermittently, it could be a bad connection and/or wire. Make sure the wire connector where the two parts (pad and car) connect is in good condition. It should be, but it's possible that it got wet, dirty, corroded inside. Make sure the wire isn't crimped, stretched, mounted wrong, etc. If all else fails, disconnect the pad wire and short the two leads on the connector going to the car (if you don't, the light stays on). If it still happens, then at least you know it's narrowed down to bad wiring on the car....which still isn't good.
Hope this helps,
Teague


----------



## JohnyRacer (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (VEEdubMudd)*

Hmm so there is a light in the dash for this??? My wife drives a 99 B5 and the VIN would indicate that she has the sensors (checking with retailers) but there is no light on and I know she needs new brakes.







Anyeasy way to tell if she has them? Where is the light on the dash?


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (JohnyRacer)*

I replaced my pads also without the light coming on. I'm assuming that the light is a fail-safe indicator for when they're really bad and they need to be changed very soon. Mine probably didn't have much to go before the light came on, but I changed them anyway.
Now in order to tell if it has the light or not...
If you take off the front left (driver) wheel and there is a wire coming from one of the pads, then you probably have the light. To test the light, disconnect the wires at the connector in the wheel well, then turn the key to the 'On' position...you should have the light on your dash.
If you replace your pads with ones w/o a sensor or with other aftermarket pads which don't fit the connector, just bypass the light by using the old connector and solder (or twist) the wires together to turn the light off. See this post for details:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=484681 
Hope this helps,
Teague


----------



## JohnyRacer (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (Jetta2K76)*

Thanks for the update. To give a little more info she REALLY needs a pad change and they are even grinding. I am a little pissed about this as we just had both an inspection and the 40K service and neither one pointed out the worn pads so now I might be looking at rotors too.








What is the deal with different sensors? I called a local parts shop and they had 3 options: No sensors $47, Round Sensors $54, or Oval Sensors $85. WHat is the deal with the Oval ones? The online sites I have looked at only have sensors or not, no second sensor option.


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (JohnyRacer)*

That's probably for the type of connector. Although I have no clue why one would cost more than the other. I don't remember what type my Jetta has, but I know it's not round....which, duh, would lead me to think it's oval, but I actually thought it was more of a rectangle.
In my opinion, just because the car has a sensor wire, doesn't mean you NEED a sensor. If you check your brakes often enough, or if you want to go aftermarket, you can get by w/o the sensor. I just got EBC Greenstuff pads and it has a round connector, so I'm just going to cut the wires and use my method to bypass the dash light (see the link in the post above).
Teague


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (JohnyRacer)*

JohnyRacer,
Please take no offense, that is why the only person I trust to inspect my brakes is me.
If you hear a grinding sound, then you almost certainly need new rotors.
good luck,
fat biker


----------



## JohnyRacer (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (fat biker)*

Well I just finished checking them myself. Drivers side there isn't much pad left on the inside or the outside. Passenger side there isn't much left on the outer and the inner is paper thin (ok that is a small exageration but virtually nil).
But here is where the plot thickens. *BOTH WEAR SENSORS ARE CUT* And the light isn't on. My understanding of this circut is that if there is no loop the light comes on. Is that correct. If it is: how can it be defeated? We purchased this car with 7K on it from a VW dealer. They performed all the 24K maint. like it was a new car and worked several times on the cruise control to try and fix it. We also took the car in once when the brake fluid light was on and they supposedly checked the brake system then as well. The cruise is still intermitant but here is my question: Will the cruise function properly with a brake fault? My guess is NO and I am wondering if the dealer defeated the circut and cut the wires to try and fix the cruise. If this is the case (of course there is no way to prove it) I am extreemly pissed at the dealership.







Also why wouldn't the dealer I took the car to for the 40K (different dealer) have found the cut wires if they did a brake inspection?
Basically at this point I am about to wig out. I am going to get new pads tomorrow and I think the rotors will be ok. Anyone have any thoughts on this??


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Check Brake Pads light (JohnyRacer)*

I had an issue between my cruise and brakes that turned out to be my brake light switch (I discussed this in the VR6 forum). The switch has 2 wires for the lights themselves, then 2 more to detect when the pedal is tapped (to cancel cruise control). The light circuit is Normally Open, and the cruise cancel circuit is Normally Closed. I had a charred contact inside the switch (no clue how) which caused an intermittant open circuit on the cruise cancel, disabling my cruise control. Once I took it apart and cleaned it, it has worked fine ever since.
But because dealers are dealers (i.e. people who don't really give a poop), it's very possible they cut the wires to try to fix something they probably didn't know much about and didn't bother finding out. I doubt the wear light has anything to do with cruise, but it might.
Where are they cut? Do you still have the connector on the car-side (cut between the pad and connector) or is that cut off (you don't have any connector). If you don't have anything, then either they cut it to fix something else (really dumb), or if the current pads don't have wear sensors, they may have simply cut off the connector to avoid the problem...I did this to mine, but I at least left the connector there in case I decide to go back. But in either case, yes, your are correct, the light should be on if it is an open loop. Check the wires again, maybe they are soldered or twisted together? There MIGHT be a fuse for the circuit as well that was removed.
My Jetta only has 1 sensor on 1 pad on the driver side, sounds like the Passat has 2? I'm assuming it's 1 on each side rather than both pads on just 1 side.
Hope this helps,
Teague


----------

